# Need help with betta sorority



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

Currently I'm having a long aquarium tank housing 5 female betta. Halfmoon, crowntail and vailtail. I want to add dumbo female in the sorority but I never see any one posting picture of their sorority having dumbo in it so I curious about if dumbo can stay in sorority. Dumbo usually is a slow swimmer compare to other so I'm afraid other girl will see her as target .
Please let me know your opinion and if you are know or experience with dumbo female in sorority. Thanks in advance

Here is the tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've already expressed in the Planted tank thread how this tank is inadequate for a sorority tank. But an EE is fine in a Sorority, her pectorals will just get nipped so if you don't really care about seeing her pecs again, she'll be fine in the sorority.


----------



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> I've already expressed in the Planted tank thread how this tank is inadequate for a sorority tank. But an EE is fine in a Sorority, her pectorals will just get nipped so if you don't really care about seeing her pecs again, she'll be fine in the sorority.


Losing her pecs is what I really concern and I have a same thought like you but some other famous sorority keeper on Instagram told me they will be fine and their dumbo doing fine in sorority. I guess this is 50/50 chance


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not really 50/50 I think it's more like "Whatever works for someone else may not work for you." Vice versa. Sororities are unpredictable.


----------



## jabloko (Jul 4, 2015)

i had the hardest time getting my sorority to get along without biting so i just gave up and had them separated in the same tank for about a month. then one day one got through the divider but they didn't fight or flare at all. they got along perfectly. the third one wasn't ready yet but after a few days i let the third one go and they were getting along really well. mine are in a 10 gallon tank. if all else fails, maybe they could just get used to each other first with dividers.


----------

